# Hiawatha Arrow Fender Ornament - Red Paint?



## Dave Stromberger (Aug 31, 2017)

Is the red paint original, or was this done by junior? All others I've seen were all chrome... granted, I guess I never looked at them super close!


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 31, 2017)

Never seen paint on one myself, so betting it's overspray from a housepaint job.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 31, 2017)

I've had a few of these and never seen red paint on them. V/r Shawn


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Sep 5, 2017)

Nearly certain that this is in original condition with stripes that wrap around the back edge as does yours.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 5, 2017)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> View attachment 672117 View attachment 672118 Nearly certain that this is in original condition with stripes that wrap around the back edge as does yours.



Whaaaaaaaaaaaat?????:eek::eek::eek:


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 5, 2017)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> View attachment 672117 View attachment 672118 Nearly certain that this is in original condition with stripes that wrap around the back edge as does yours.



Sure that hasn't been replated?


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Sep 5, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Sure that hasn't been replated?




Ok... so nowwww,
After comparing to another one of these in my collection, I am now nearly certain that this has been replated poorly and stripes added.

The other example has sharper edges and the pits are not chromed over.

Nevermind


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Sep 5, 2017)

The other example.. and no stripes.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 5, 2017)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> Ok... so nowwww,
> After comparing to another one of these in my collection, I am now nearly certain that this has been replated poorly and stripes added.
> 
> The other example has sharper edges and the pits are not chromed over.
> ...



But.......I'd say that it's very likely that they did originally have painted red accents. Dave's has remnants of it...while yours was "restored" to original condition.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Sep 5, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> But.......I'd say that it's very likely that they did originally have painted red accents. Dave's has remnants of it...while yours was "restored" to original condition.




For a moment, I thought I had something to contribute :/


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 5, 2017)

Looks like the seam was cleaned up a bit on yours before being replated as well.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 5, 2017)

Not sure if this one has been replated or in nice original condition. No sign of red paint.


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Sep 5, 2017)

I have an original on a bike (for sure untouched) that has traces of red paint.  I've always assumed some came like that original?


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 5, 2017)

VintageSchwinn.com said:


> I have an original on a bike (for sure untouched) that has traces of red paint.  I've always assumed some came like that original?



Mystery Solved! Goodnight everyone!


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Sep 5, 2017)

....  and these Google finds...


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 6, 2017)

Dave Stromberger said:


> ....  and these Google finds...
> 
> View attachment 672168
> 
> ...



I wonder if some were painted and some weren't? V/r Shawn


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Sep 6, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> I wonder if some were painted and some weren't? V/r Shawn




That seems to be the case. I have another ornament here, and it has zero trace of paint like others have observed. We may never know if it's simply random, or related to model, year, or bike color.


----------



## removed (Nov 6, 2017)

THE RED IS CORRECT


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 6, 2017)

CRIPPLE said:


> THE RED IS CORRECT



.....for all applications are certain ones?? Any other examples to contribute??


----------



## removed (Nov 6, 2017)

IVE OWNED A FEW BUT THE ONE IN THE HEARST MANSION IS NEW OLD STOCK...THE WHOLE BIKE...ITS RED


----------



## removed (Nov 6, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> .....for all applications are certain ones?? Any other examples to contribute??



AND CATFISH HAS YOUR MOUSE LIGHT


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 6, 2017)

CRIPPLE said:


> AND CATFISH HAS YOUR MOUSE LIGHT



I picked one up from him in the past and could use another, but the one he has for sale is a steel version.


----------

